

TSA mission-creep: scans and gropes now at bus stations (video) - ck2
http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=rEiMvu6svgw

======
bediger
Wait, first the apologists and fraidy-cats told me that I had no right to
travel by air, that it was "put up with the nudatron and grope, or take the
bus or train or drive".

Hey, now taking the bus makes me a suspect, worthy of a police patdown,
apparently.

This is what happens when we get the conservative Supreme Court that we asked
for, and they slice the 4th Amendment protection against search and seizure so
thin you can see through it.

------
ck2
When I first watched this I thought it was some kind of clip out of a movie
until halfway through.

That super creepy newscaster praising the government's over-reaching authority
in protecting us from imaginary threats seems like he's right out of a
Hollywood movie where it's a parallel dark-world.

Except this is reality which makes it more scary.

